# Newbie from CT



## glinda666 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone! Im so glad I finally found myself a new forum! I use to belong to a car forum...but the site went to hell a couple of years ago and I have been lost ever since! Now I have a new home for another one of my addictions! lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 <----- HAHAHA that cracked me up!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

welcome


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome to the Madness of bunch of Makeup Addicts all in one place - Teehee :-D


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## melliquor (Nov 3, 2008)




----------

